# Winter Wahoo Championship 2019



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

It's that time of year again. Sign-up for the Winter Wahoo Championship will begin next week. Fishing will be from Jan. 1 through March 31, 2019.
We'll keep you posted!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Entries are now OPEN! The deadline to enter is Dec. 16!*

Winter Wahoo Championship

Registration is now open! Same general rules as 2018. $100 entry fee and $1500 pot. Heaviest three fish stringer from Jan 1 to March 31 2019. Pays 1st and 2nd. Please register at the link below or DM us with any questions. Thanks!!!

http://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07efts85ylfc6588fc&oseq=&c=&ch=


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Letâ€™s do this!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the fleet!*

Time for a few â€œmeet the fleetâ€ posts and associated badass boat pics. Today we welcome John Blake and the 42 Yellowfin - Screaminâ€™ Nuts. John has fished all three years now. Thank you, John.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*No. 2!*

The next boat we get to highlight is the beautiful Texas Bluewater Mafia, a loaded 43 Viking with a Seakeeper Inc. gyro and new Cummins engines. Welcome back Jeromey and Rebecca!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Next!*

Next up in our â€œmeet the fleetâ€, team eFishin'Sea. Jared and his son fish and hunt like mad men. Check out their IG @team_efishinsea Happy to welcome them back on their brand new 31 Twin Vee.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*$eaDollar$ is in!*

Next up, Capt. Jack and the 60ft Bertram $EA DOLLAR$. Jack and his team fished with us last year as well, and we are happy to have them back. Good luck, guys!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another one!*

A new boat for WWC 2019! Weâ€™d like to welcome Mr. Henry, Capt. Ryan Warhola and the 37 Freeman - Tu-Nacity!!! Thanks for joining the party and good luck, guys!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it but I seem to remember some discussion about weighing in at certified scales at a different port. Anything ever become of that?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Boats can weigh in at any certified scale in Texas. Boats must depart and return to a Texas port. Boats weighing in just need to email the weigh-in form and required photos to either Brandon or myself.

Timora


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Itâ€™s really an easy format and fun to fish. Those bruisers are out there waiting...


----------



## ReelHazard (Jul 4, 2016)

Wish yall would allow charter/commercial boats to enter. I would love to be a part of this tournament every year. Looks fun!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome!*

Back for the third time is the 43 Cabo, Chase This. Brandon and his team are looking to be in the money for the first time. Thank you to all who have entered early. Itâ€™s going to be a great tournament.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another one!*

Another new boat for WWC 19. Welcome Cass Coroiescu and his brand new 36 Cape Horn - Aubrey Gail. This sled is a rocket powered by trip Zukes 350s toping out 65knts. Thanks for entering and good luck, guys!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Freeport Marina said:


> Another new boat for WWC 19. Welcome Cass Coroiescu and his brand new 36 Cape Horn - Aubrey Gail. This sled is a rocket powered by trip Zukes 350s toping out 65knts. Thanks for entering and good luck, guys!


Glad to be a part if it this year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Yes!*

Next up and another new boat for WWC â€˜19, welcome Mark Brackin and his 31 Cape Horn - Broad Daylight. Good luck Mark and team!

Ps. If you happen to be looking for a guided duck or goose hunt, look up Mark and Yella Dog Guide Service. You wonâ€™t be disappointed! ðŸ'ðŸ»


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome back!*

The top money winner of the WWC, finishing 1st in 2017 and 2nd in 2018, weâ€™d like to welcome back Brad, Terry and the Reelinâ€™ N Dealinâ€™. These guys fish hard and it has paid off. Letâ€™s see if they can keep up their winning tradition this year!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Let's Welcome Another one!*

And another new boat! Welcome Buster and the 39 Venture by American, C-Venture. Thankful to have yâ€™all. Itâ€™s great to see all the new boats and the pot growing! ðŸ'°ðŸ'°ðŸ'° Good luck this year.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*They're Back!*

Returning for the second year, we welcome back Joe Schiller, Joey and Team Pay Czech!!! These boys made a late push last year and nearly landed in the money! Definitely a contender this year, as they donâ€™t miss a window to fish! Good luck, guys!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Another new boat!!! Welcome Khanh Vu and his 38 Fountain powered with trip 350 Zukes - CRITICAL PATH. Thank you for joining the WWC this year and good luck!!!

Little over two weeks left to get entries in! ðŸ'ðŸ»


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome!*

The new boats keep rolling in! Welcome the 36 Yellowfin - Anthem sponsored by EquipmentShare. Thanks for joining us this year and good luck!!! This is going to be fun and someone is going to have a nice pay day! ðŸ˜ŠðŸ'ðŸ»


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Here it is! Hurry up and enter...*

Sneak peak of our new perpetual trophy we are having made. Realinâ€™ N Dealinâ€™ and Uno Mas names will be engraved on it already. Post up if you think your name will be next. Or tag the team you think is taking this home. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

sweet, really cool.....


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Want copy of the Rules?*

Please email me at: [email protected]
and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome Sandman!*

Another new boat for 2019, please welcome Stan and the 35 Proline Express - Sandman! Thanks for joining this year and good luck!!! About a week and a half left to get entries in!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And it's Fish On!*

Welcome yet another new boat to the WWC! Mike and team will be fishing on his beautiful 2019 38 Fountain - Fish On!! Good luck this year, guys!!! Little over one week left to register.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Twisted!*

And another new boat! Welcome David and the Freeman 42LR - Twisted Sisters! This is really going to be fun tournament with some real money in it. Thank you to all who have entered! If anyone has any questions, please reach out.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Yes!*

Welcome back Brice Fuselier, AMI/Charter Lakes Marine Insurance and his beautiful 36 Yellowfin - Outcast. If yâ€™all havenâ€™t let Brice take a look at your boat insurance (and other), you should shoot him a message! Itâ€™s great to do business with fellow fishermen and heâ€™s likely to save you some $$$. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another one!*

Next up and new for 2019, the 42 Freeman - Team Cash Call. Thanks for joining us this year and good luck, guys!!! What an amazing line up for WWC19, and itâ€™s still growing! Just one week left to get entries in.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*This is going to be Epic!*

Another new boat for 2019! Welcome John, Elite Diesel and his beautiful Invincible - Justified. We appreciate yâ€™all joining us this year. Good luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome Back!*

Back for the third time, current Texas wahoo record holder, Charles and the 42 Hydrasport - The Rod Father! Thanks for fishing with us guys, and good luck this year!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*We're at 21!*

New boats still rolling in. Welcome Tyler and the beautiful World Cat 32CC - Nauticat. Glad yâ€™all could join the party! Good luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*22!*

Last yearâ€™s winner is back! Welcome Karl and the 36 Contender - Uno Mas! Letâ€™s see if these guys can be our first repeat champs! Good luck, fellas.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*These guys will fish in any weather!*

Welcome back Kary Toomer and the Shelly May! We appreciate you guys fishing with us again this year. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another one!*

A new boat for WWC19, welcome Dustin Mills and the 2018 Contender 35ST - Day Pay. Thanks for joining us this year and good luck!!! Just a few more days left to get those entries in.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Welcome to the party Capt. Jake Reaves, Ritchie and the 38 Blackfin - PayDirt. Thanks for entering, guys. Good luck!!! ðŸ'ðŸ»


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Two Days Left! Please Welcome!*

And another new boat for 2019! Welcome Captain Lane Kilgore and the 50 Post - Down Time! Thanks for fishing with us! This year has exceeded all expectations, and we arenâ€™t done yet!!! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Over 40K in the pot. Who's next?*

New boat for 2019 - welcome Capt. Blanton and the twin 300hp Yamaha powered 32 Twin Vee - SPEARCAT. Glad to have you guys this year. Good luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*No. 28! Welcome A Team!*

Another new boat for 2019. Welcome Trey and the 43 Viking - A Team. Glad yâ€™all could join us this year. What a lineup for 2019! Whoâ€™s next?!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*$45,000*

We just signed up the 30th boat. The pot is now $45,000. 1st and 2nd place for a 65%/35% split.

Who's next?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow congrats to you guys for putting this together. Wish mine was out of the yard and ready to go.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks David! It's a labor of love for us.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Wow!*

And another new boat for WWC19. Welcome Mike Ford and the 36 Yellowfin - Team Velasco! Good luck, guys. Still a few days left to get those entries in!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*#31 and still time to sign up!*

New boats still rolling in. Welcome Capt. Clayton, TexasCoastSportfishing.com and the 45 Cabo Express - MAD PROPS. Thanks for joining us, guys. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Welcome Back!*

Welcome back Ryan and the 31 Contender - Dizzy Dorado. Last year these guys were 2# away from the money! Letâ€™s see what 2019 brings!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Keep Em' Coming!*

Welcome back the 2017 runner up, Mike and the 27 Phoenix - Easy Fix. Glad to have yâ€™all in each year. Good luck!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another!*

And another new boat for 2019! Welcome James and the 2018 39 Yellowfin - REELLENTLESS. The fleet keeps growing!!! Thanks for fishing with us, guys. Best of luck!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*This is going to be GOOD!*

New boat for 2019, please welcome Capt. John Young and the 61 Viking - Hammer Time. Tomorrow is the last day to get entries in. What a year this is going to be!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*One More Day and One More Boat!*

New boats still rolling in. Please welcome the â€˜18 38 Fountain - Team STC, sponsored by S. Thomas Construction. One day left!!! Can we get to 40?!? ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Last Day! Welcome....*

New boat for 2019! Welcome Capt. Brian Wilson, Mike Rizzuto and the 40 Invincible Cat - PIT BOSS. What a boat and what a year!!! Letâ€™s do this.


----------



## WLSF (Dec 16, 2018)

Team White Lightning is in! I'm looking forward to this tournament


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*38 and counting!*

Welcome White Lightening! Glad to have you, this is going to be FUN.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is gonna be fun. Lots of moolah up for grabs!!


----------



## Dav[email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

So what is the final tally of boats?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> So what is the final tally of boats?


41!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*41 Teams!*

We have 41 teams signed up. We'll post the roster shortly.

Hmm......

$61,500 in the pot that would be:

1st = $39,975
2nd = $21,525

NICE.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet! Yes... ALL 41 of them*

Is it Jan. 1st yet? All 41 boats are ready to go.
$61,500 is in the pot. To be split 65/35.
Who will it be?

Screamin' Nuts
Bluewater Mafia
eFishin'Sea
$eaDollar$
Tu-Nacity
Chase This!
Aubrey Gail
Broad Daylight
Reelin N' Dealin
C-Venture
Team Pay Czech
Critical Path
Anthem
Sandman
Fish On!
Twisted Sisters
Outcast
Cash Call
Justified
The Rodfather
Nauticat
Uno Mas
Shelly May
Day Pay
Pay Dirt
Down Time
Spear Cat
A Team
Team STC
Team Velasco
Mad Props
Dizzy Dorado
Reelentless
Easy Fix
Hammer Time
In Reel Deep
Pit Boss
White Lightening
SuperPanga/Boats N Hoos
Outlaw
Boogeyman


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*T Shirts!*

Winter Wahoo Championship shirts are now available for order! Please order at the link below or return the attached order form. Orders must be in by Jan. 15. Thanks!!!

http://events.constantcontact.com/register/event?llr=hwyxpfjab&oeidk=a07efybxc7p64e4d7bc


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*New T Shirt Link!*

https://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07efye8tid339c7f1b&oseq=&c=&ch=


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Come and Get It!*

Here it is. Who gets it next?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Party!*

I heard there's a party at the Gardens today!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Freeport Marina said:


> I heard there's a party at the Gardens today!


I wanna see some drone footage of the traffic jam 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

There were a few boats out but definitely not a parking lot. At least at the east gardens....didnâ€™t check the west


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Today there were 2 boats at the east gardens at sunrise and 9 boats at the west gardens around 9:30am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Hoo is This?*

I know hoo!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*First on the board!*

Chase This! weighing in 3 fish for a total of: 154.1.
Fish weights were: 52.8, 62.9 and 38.4


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*2nd Weigh In!*

Team Cash Call is on the board! 134.9 pounds (52.6, 48.4 and 33.9). Nice work, guys!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another one!*

Tu-Nacity has weighed in. 92.8 pounds (34.7, 26.5 and 31.6).


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Broad Daylight!*

Broad Daylight with a very nice trip. Total weight of 153.0 (40.6, 48.7 and 63.7). Congrats, guys and gal!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Standings!*

Who is on the board you ask?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*On the board!*

Nauticat had a great trip and weighed in a three fish total of 92.8 pounds (34.7, 26.5 and 31.6). Congrats, guys.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Uh Oh!*

Team Pay Czech just shook up the leader board and stacked â€˜em up good!!! Great job Joe, Joey, Capt. Shayne and crew.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard*

Leader board as of 1/17/19. This is going to get good!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Just getting started!!!!


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, these pics are amazing. Thanks for keeping us updated Freeport Marina!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*The Hard Luck Award Goes To....*

While the wind blows, letâ€™s take a moment to recognize the hard luck award leader. Mark Brackin and team Broad Daylight came up just a bit short on this one. What yâ€™all think? 80? 90?


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Iâ€™d say 80lb minimum. I wonâ€™t lie either, glad it got bit for our sake


----------



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

That is hard luck! That was a big one for sure!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Salty!*

Mark and Team Broad Daylight braved the snotty seas and found a few!!! Nice job, guys.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*On the Board!*

Buster, Hans and Team C-Venture just shot way up!!! Nice fish, guys. #venturebyamerican


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Shake Up!*

We have a new leader!!! Josh and Team Cash Call in the house! Great trip, guys. Full results will be posted this afternoon.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tu-Nacity Checks In!*

The State of the Wahoo Fishery is STRONG. Tu-Nacity adding to their total!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Aubrey Gail!*

Cass and crew on the Aubrey Gail are on the board!!! What a cool shot by Joey Schiller of Cass Coroiescuâ€™s sweet 36 Cape Horn.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard!*

Here we go!!! Standings as of 6:00pm 02/06/18. Lotâ€™s of time left!!!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cash call is gonna make it tough w/ those 2 fish


----------



## noah5962 (Nov 12, 2018)

I havent fished the Gardens but will if I get a weather window. When fishing do you troll the outer edges or over the banks. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

noah5962 said:


> I havent fished the Gardens but will if I get a weather window. When fishing do you troll the outer edges or over the banks. Any help is appreciated.


stay on the edges, or the cudas will eat you up!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Heard a 96 was caught by a boat not in the tournament. Should be a fun finish!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Heard a 96 was caught by a boat not in the tournament. Should be a fun finish!


Need to step up your game man. BTW that tuna pic with Manuel I sent you was 200ish. Live squid drifting out at the FADs at night. Call you manana


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Also yes you are right Manuel is really small.... err short


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Wow! Just wow!*

Tu-Nacity is tu-clutch! ðŸ'€ Sliding into first place by .6 pounds. Stellar trip, fellas. This thing is going to come down to the wire!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard! 03/03/2019*

Results as of 3/3/2019; 12:25pm. This is going to be good!!!


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

no updates??


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Dang, a whole month went by almost!! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I saw on social media today one team took the lead with 237# today!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> I saw on social media today one team took the lead with 237# today!!


It was "Easy Fix" that took over the lead. I think they were the runners up last year.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

blaze 'em said:


> Dang, a whole month went by almost!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Seems a little dead round here. Check Facebook and IG.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Updated 3/26/19*

Here's the last standings..... but give it a minute...


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Uh Oh!*

UPDATE. And itâ€™s a BIG one!!!!!! With a bottom of the 9th grand slam, Easy Fix with some absolute MONSTERS takes over first place!!!!! 93.3, 73.0 and 70.8 for a total of 237.1#. Smallest boat in the fleet putting in work! Congrats, guys and kiddos!!! What a stringer.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*It's not over until the fat lady sings!*

Well thatâ€™s a wrap!!! What a tournament. Congratulations to all the boats this year and a huge thank you for fishing WWC19.

1st Place - Easy Fix (~$37k)
2nd Place - Cash Call (~$20k)
3rd Place - Tu-Nacity

Yâ€™all standby for next year! 2020 is going to be special. We hope everyone has a fantastic summer.

Sincerely,
Timora, Brandon and the WWC


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*to the winners*

Congrats to the winners. What is the size of the winning boat? Just goes to show the size of the boat does not catch the fish the anglers do Ranger250


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

27â€™er I believe. They usually catch decent fish each year


----------



## Stephanb (Aug 24, 2016)

Congratulations, make us want to enter next year, small boat still have chance with these big fast one


----------



## Texas Game (Sep 7, 2017)

It was the pineapple that did it!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats !!!


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Congratulations to the winners and all teams involved!!! Photo finish!!


----------

